# A blue e/s addict's stuff...



## ambidextrous (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally after lurking for some time I'm posting my own collection here. Let me start with my eyestuff ^^ 
The first pic is my e/s and pigments collection as of now and the second pic was my whole collection exactly 1 year ago (it's grown of course ^^), next week I'll take pics of the other things (lipstuff, face, nails...) so stay tuned ;D


----------



## nikki (Feb 3, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Great colors!  love the pigments


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

love it all! and i can tell you love blue e/s lol


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 3, 2008)

Great collection!  I am a fellow blue eyeshadow addict and I always love to see other people's collections!!  You collection has definately grown!!


----------



## jayme (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 6, 2008)

*Update*

Thank you for your compliments! So here I am again with more pics:

Again my e/s and pigments







All MAC e/s







All blue stuff







My lipstuff and some things for eyes:







Lipsticks uncapped to see colors:







Foundations, Concealers and Powders:







Stuff I forgot, Mascaras, Eye and Lipliners:







Nailpolishes, Rhinestones for nails, Lash Duo Adhesive and H&M False Lashes:







Perfumes:







My absolute favorite perfume: Alexander McQueen - Kingdom (the only one I bought a back up of, the bigger (100ml) is the newer bottle, the smaller (30ml) is already empty...







Samples - FREE STUFF ^^:







What I still have to photograph: 
- All my tools (brushes, sponges - have to clean em first)
- My skin-, body- and haircare
- Makeup bags
- Storage

Thanks for looking! I'll be back with additional pics... I'm too lazy to list every color, but if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## n_c (Feb 6, 2008)

Niiiiice stash!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!
I love Escada perfumes mmmmmm =)

Can you tell me eyeshadow name of the blue one (top left) with the pan showing and the green with the pan showing (bitter?)


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!
I love Escada perfumes mmmmmm =)

Can you tell me eyeshadow name of the blue one (top left) with the pan showing and the green with the pan showing (bitter?)
_

 
The blue one is Freshwater and the green is Bitter, you were right


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah Freshwater! Always wanted it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks babe


----------

